# Post a youtube video of your triumph



## Lostsoul26 (Oct 24, 2008)

Post a youtube video of your triumph so other people can see your triumph and how you managed to cope.


----------



## Lostsoul26 (Oct 24, 2008)

bump


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I was practicing singing earlier this year & I'm fairly new to it despite my having played instruments for ages. I filmed a few sessions & thought that they sucked but this I thought came out half decent so I uploaded it. I'm still not sure of it but I guess it might qualify for this thread


----------



## Lostsoul26 (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice song. Glad you could make a video.


----------



## DanCilley (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## MFwill (Oct 1, 2009)

wow I just watched some of your blogtv vids your a star!

keep up the great work not only are you doing a very good thing for yourself and others, but your also incredibly entertaining which is why you get so many viewers. Ive done quite a few shows myself and I think the most viewers ive ever gotten is 6..which yeah kinda sucks :flush


----------

